# Aaa - CPT codes



## Jennarw (Jun 7, 2013)

Would anyone be able to help me find the CPT codes for this procedure, i can attach the op reports if necessary.

Thank you,
Jenna

1.Endovascular repair of an infrarenal abdominal arotic aneurysm using and endoluminal stent graft, Endologix with 2 aortic extensions and an iliac extension
2.abdominal pelvic angiogram
3.selective pelvice angiography bilaterally


----------



## dpumford (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi! Look at Proc 34802...If bilateral femeral cutdowns down you need 34812-50..
If catheteres placed in Aorta from both sides.  36200-Rt, 36200-Lt

If extentions done initial is 34825 additional vessel is 34826..Only one extention per side can be coded.

Flour 75952-26 , main body, 75952-26 for extentions...

Reading the information in the CPT for Endo AAA repair would be helpful....

On the Iliac's it would all depend..on cathetere placement etc.. But this should help you get started..


----------



## Jennarw (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks, that is what we had too, but there is a DR who doesn't agree with us.  do you have other information resources besides the CPT?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Jun 7, 2013)

It depends on what kind of AAA stent is used. Unibody with two docking limbs, etc. You can tell by the name of the stent. Aneuryx, Ovation, Incraft, etc. That will tell you the kind of stent. Also it would help if you posted the op report.


----------



## Jennarw (Jun 10, 2013)

i have attached the op note.
~jenna


----------

